# Transducer on Pods?



## NLaudy (Jun 7, 2013)

Where do people typically place a transducer on a boat with pods? I just ordered a Lowrance Elite 5 DSI and am not sure where to install it at.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jun 7, 2013)

as long as there's nothing in front of it to cause air bubbles, it's fine to put the transducer on a float pod. but if the weld between the pod & the hull is sending air across the transducer, it may not read bottom at speed, as in it won't show you depth unless your idling or not moving. i haven't personally tried it on a boat w/ pods, but i'm sure someone around here that has will chime in eventually


----------



## cva34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a 16x60 with pods about 15" wide on either side..I have never been able to get a clear signal..unless i idle or have motor off and run TM up front.I tried inch of either pod..Not saying it can't work but i tried every inch of my transom and pods.Oh yes I also have a tunnel and thats another problem.I gave up and going to mount it in TM I guess...Wish I had better news...cva34


----------



## 2feettexan (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a 1652 Sea Ark with factory pods and the same Electronics as you. The factory welded a small plate on the transom very close to the Pod on the Starboard side. It works fine there up to about 10-13 mph. Then it quits functioning pretty much.


----------



## NLaudy (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the help fellas. I should be mounting it soon so I will let you know my results wherever I decide to put it.


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 15, 2013)

You may want to consider getting a thru the hull mount for the transducer. They work well, had one on my old fiberglass boat and the depth finder worked well at all speeds. of course on a fiberglass boat, a transducer can just be glued to the inside hull and work but not on a tin boat.
Tim


----------



## chevyrulz (Jun 24, 2013)

just look at the bottom of your hull, you want to find a spot where there's little or nothing to introduce turbulence (air) into the stream of water where the transducer will be.

you also want the transducer to be as close to the lowest point of the hull, so the depth readings are accurate

you don't want it too close to the prop though, or the prop may induce turbulence (air)

typically, you want the transducer about 12" to the starboard side (the right side if your facing the front of the boat) of the prop & mounted to the transom

BUT if there's something in the way or something that will cause turbulence, like strakes (ridges or indentions) on the hull or something, then you'll have to find another spot

you want the transducer to be about a 1/2" below the bottom of the hull so it stays submerged on plane.

it can even be 1" to the left or right of a strake or other turbulence causing feature & still read, you just have to make sure that no air gets to it

you'll find, that you have to compromise, the lowest spot, usually has a lot of turbulence, the spot with the least turbulence, usually isn't the lowest point. personally, i'd rather have it read bottom @ full speed so i always know depth, and if that's not the lowest point, then i just have to remember that my depth reading is actually 4" off or whatever

the lowrance on my flats boat reads bottom @ 43 mph, so it's possible if you find a good mounting location

with float pods, i assume the corner where the transom meets the pod extension, is probably going to have some turbulence, so you'd want the transducer at least 1" toward the prop from that corner, but if that's super close to the prop, then it may be no good


----------

